# Tri-Blend Garments



## Nath74k (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello,

I want to print on Tri-Blend shirts (American Apparel), and I wanted to know if any of you had a good or bad experience with it? I can't find anybody talking about it on the internet..


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

we've done it with white ink and it works, but durability is hit and miss. some have washed great, and others, so-so. if you are printing cmyk only, a light shirt pretreat should be fine. there's just not much natural fiber in those blends, so white ink tends to suffer. but even the design itself matters; if there aren't large areas of white ink, then you may be fine. it's best to order a couple and wash test them. if nothing changes in the first 5 washes, then you should be ok.


----------



## Nath74k (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you for your answer!
The thing is I will print white designs, there are no other colors..
You can see the design here, maybe it can help: [media]http://i.imgur.com/yyGctof.png[/media]


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

i don't see an image.

if you are going to print only white, i would make sure the design is distressed. screen printing would most likely be better. if the designs are simple enough, heat press material would work as well.


----------



## Nath74k (Feb 21, 2015)

The image got deleted I don't know why..
So here it is again as an attached file.

Screen-Printing might be better, but I will only print 25 of it and screen-printing that few shirts would not be cost effective


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

at 25 pieces, screen printing would work quite well. i would charge less to screen print than to print white ink with DTG.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Do you have a heat press? If so, doing a plastisol transfer would be very inexpensive and fast!


----------



## Nath74k (Feb 21, 2015)

I have no heat press and no screen printing equipment..
Does heat press plastisol transfert lasts for long?


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Depending on how much white ink you're laying down what you would probably find is that you'll get a print but the water content in the ink would bleed outside of the design and cause a stain on the shirt. 

This is generally my experience


----------



## treatbot (Feb 16, 2015)

Nath74k said:


> I have no heat press and no screen printing equipment..
> Does heat press plastisol transfert lasts for long?


Properly printed plastisol transfer will out last the use of the t shirt .


----------



## Nath74k (Feb 21, 2015)

I have to make some research about plastisol transfer then.
Are there any companies in Europe preparing the transfer sheet, so you only have to heat press it?


----------



## treatbot (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes just a heat press.
I am not familiar with European market.


----------

